# My testimony of salvation on the Heartcry missionary website



## Pergamum (Nov 18, 2013)

HeartCry Missionary Society > Trevor Johnson

Hello, 

Heartcry has newly added my testimony to their website. Posting one's testimony is always humbling due to its personal nature, but also a chance to speak the Gospel to relatives and others who might know us. So enjoy.

Also, below is a short blog article as well about the tribe that Heartcry chose to post:

HeartCry Missionary Society > Thank you, God, that I was not born a Korowai

Thank you for all your prayers during this transition.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this with us. Grace to you.


----------

